# Ransom Computer Virus From Saudi Arabia?



## WhatInThe (Jul 28, 2015)

I noted a computer dummy and naïve fool who responded who called the number on a pop up that wouldn't leave their screen(they're called ransom viruses). They were charged over 400 dollars to clean and protect their computer. 400 dollars could've bought them a new computer, domestic in store American technical service and/or 3-4 years of about the best computer security and maintenance software out there. Should know by now but do not respond to pop ups or strange emails because that's how it probably got in there

They think the hackers/scammers might be from Saudi Arabia. Has anyone heard anything about hackers or viruses from Saudi Arabia. Being the part of the world it is I'm sure a lot of crap comes from that region towards the US.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 28, 2015)

No but as I mentioned in my post about the latest scam I have received , about my INTERNET being disconnected. As a guess we would have received at least 20 calls from the" MICROSOFT" Mob claiming we had a virus .. If in doubt just hang up


----------



## Mike (Jul 29, 2015)

That is really sad!

Everybody who buys a computer whether for the fist
time, or a replacement should be given some suggestions
as to how to avoid these sort of scams.

Not everybody knows about them, especially a newbie who
is buying his/her first machine, they do not know much about
computers, though that might be a wrong statement today.

After a time they can ask questions in a place like this, but
until they get established in the surfing community, they shoud
be given some guidance.

Use Adblock plus and its related add-ons in Mozilla, that will stop
any nonsense getting into your computer.

Mike.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 29, 2015)

Did some research and apparently Saudi Arabia has had hackers capable of hacking for information. In 2012 Saudi hackers published Israeli credit card information.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...d-information/2012/01/03/gIQAkMIMYP_blog.html

Israeli hackers responded by attacking the Saudi stock market.


----------

